# John Jeffries Custom Catapult Mustang



## Slide-Easy

I reached out to SimpleShot for a Hare Splitter and got a referral to JJCC. John made this for me in record time. After 'breaking' it to accept bands and be shot. It is a tack driver. John is a fine man and a man of his word.


----------



## Tag

Welcome. That’s a fine looking slingshot


----------



## Ordo

Stylish piece indeed.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Thank You, It is an absolute pleasure, I mean pleasure, to shoot. Too much band/ too light ammo and she will bite you.


----------



## Ibojoe

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## Slide-Easy




----------



## Island made

One day I’m gonna have one of those. That’s one of my favourites he has done.


----------



## urbanshooter

Congrats on the purchase! That has a lovely organic warmth... very nice colours... I follow him on IG and love seeing what he builds. He puts together some really classy combinations with beautiful layering and unusual colourways... His work also looks very clean. Sooner or later when one catches my eye, I'll pull the trigger and it'll be an Apex for me...


----------



## andypandy1

Them Uk boys definitely know how to make beautiful customs


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea. Fine frame! I also watch him on IG. I understand he shoots em' like a lazer beam as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Oh yeah man thats a beauty!!! .. Love Johns work  .. Welcome to the forum!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

Thank You all. Do not hesitate to contact John and get yourself one of his forks. I have been shooting, daily, for the past seven years. His fork with the right band and right ammo is a tack driver. I shoot at 40 yards with a floating anchor/semi-butterfly. His fork has made me a better shot, I barely miss. My old lady asked me what I was gonna do now after 15 straight hits...I told her, move the target back some. In any event, from the time I gave him measurements to the time it arrived was 3 weeks. Get yourself one today, you will not regret it.


----------



## Slide-Easy




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Beautiful frame for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

I would not take $600.00 cash for it, if I was broke.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I used to be under the impression that it is not the fork, it is the shooter....this fork has changed my mind. There is something very special about this design.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Slide-Easy said:


> I used to be under the impression that it is not the fork, it is the shooter....this fork has changed my mind. There is something very special about this design.


It's definitely a classic and clean looking design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be under the impression that it is not the fork, it is the shooter....this fork has changed my mind. There is something very special about this design.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a classic and clean looking design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wanted another one as soon as I took it out of the box and held it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

These English Forks attract squirrels.


----------



## Slide-Easy

I have put over 5000 rounds thru it's forks, I have never enjoys shooting a slingshot more than this.


----------



## Talaman

Great looking frame!

As a novice, and purely for interest,can I ask what dimensions you sent him please?


----------



## Slide-Easy

She is 85mm wide with 23mm tips...the rest was determined by measurements of my hand that he requested.

I am thinking of having him make me another just like it.


----------



## Slide-Easy

BSB .55 with these tiny pouches work well together with 8mm shot.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Wasp Slingshots now makes a JJCC design.

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/new-wasp-ftc-ott-slingshot


----------



## Homepeixe2

Beautiful frame. I just love John Jeffries work


----------



## Flatband

Great piece of work. Love it!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Flatband said:


> Great piece of work. Love it!


It is a lovely fork, indeed. The $ was weak when it got converted to their money, so I paid more than I should.


----------



## Battalion31

Slide-Easy said:


> Thank You all. Do not hesitate to contact John and get yourself one of his forks. I have been shooting, daily, for the past seven years. His fork with the right band and right ammo is a tack driver. I shoot at 40 yards with a floating anchor/semi-butterfly. His fork has made me a better shot, I barely miss. My old lady asked me what I was gonna do now after 15 straight hits...I told her, move the target back some. In any event, from the time I gave him measurements to the time it arrived was 3 weeks. Get yourself one today, you will not regret it.


How much are they


----------



## Slide-Easy

Battalion31 said:


> How much are they


Go to Etsy, it will give you an idea of what he charges, or better get email him. I would never participate in instagram or facebook, as I have no interest in helping their owners to see their dreams come true, but you can find him there.


----------



## Sandstorm

That’s a killer frame right there. Congrats!


----------



## Slide-Easy

Sandstorm said:


> That’s a killer frame right there. Congrats!


No disappointments with a JJCC. I told my family to get me an Apex for this Christmas. I missed Christmas last year due to Covid. First time in my life with no tree and too sick feeling to celebrate His birthday, but I did thank His Father for sending Him.


----------



## Sandstorm

Slide-Easy said:


> No disappointments with a JJCC. I told my family to get me an Apex for this Christmas. I missed Christmas last year due to Covid. First time in my life with no tree and too sick feeling to celebrate His birthday, but I did thank His Father for sending Him.


Oh yup, I remember that. Glad both you and your wife made it through that ordeal. Here’s to an Apex and a better Christmas this year! 🍻


----------

